# PC startet... Bildschirm blitzt auf und zeigt dann nur schwarz...



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein WoW-Accou8nt wurde vor kurzem gehackt. Ich dachte erst an einen Virus. Mein Antivir-Programm hat nichts gefunden. Als ich den Acc wieder hatte wurde mein PW geklaut.
Da mein Pc oft eingefroren ist musste ich ihn oft einfach ausschalten und wieder hochfahren lassen.
Aufeinmal wollte mein PC nicht mehr. Der Bildschirm zeigte kurz das Firmenzeichen. Dann blitzte der Windows Ladebalken auf...schwarzer Bildschirm...das Windows Vista Logo ... schwarzer Bildschirm.
Erst nach mehrmaligem Neustarten zeigte der Bildschirm das Bild stabil an.
Jetzt aber hilft auch das nicht mehr.
Das komische:
Immer wenn ich den Bildschirm ausschalte und wieder an. Blitzt das Bild kurz auf und "Wums" ist es wieder schwarz.

Virus?
Systemfehler?
Wackelkontakt?
Bildschirm kaputt?
Daten zerstört?

Was zum Teufel ist das...

Kann mir jemand helfen? ^^

mfg Korodo


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Lies das dann können wir dir helfen


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Hardware:

Scaleo X

Intel Core 2 Quad 4x 2.6GHrz
3 GB Arbeitsspeicher
GFOrce 9900 mit 512 MB  (weiß nicht leider nicht mehr welche Scaleo X Version ich habe. Hab die Papiere nicht gefunden-.-)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Da stehen alle möglichen Kobinationen an Hardware drin wir müssten das schon genau wissen.
mach mal Rechtsklick auf den Arbeistplatz und dann Eigenschaften dort steht alles wichtige. Um herauszufinden welche Graka du hast Rechtsklick auf den Desktop Eigenschaften dort müsste es Stehen.


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Da stehen alle möglichen Kobinationen an Hardware drin wir müssten das schon genau wissen.
> mach mal Rechtsklick auf den Arbeistplatz und dann Eigenschaften dort steht alles wichtige. Um herauszufinden welche Graka du hast Rechtsklick auf den Desktop Eigenschaften dort müsste es Stehen.



Wie soll ich das machen wenn mein PC nicht geht? ^^
Ich schreibe gerade von meinem alten XP aus. Mein VIsta ist ausser Gefecht Gesetzt. Er gibt wie gesagt kein Bild wieder. ^^
Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Hmm k also es Passiert garnichts oder siehst du den Anfang wo er das System überprüft?


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Das müsste er sein https://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/docs/ds-scaleo-xi-2515-d.pdf


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hmm k also es Passiert garnichts oder siehst du den Anfang wo er das System überprüft?



Also wenn ich den Pc anschalte sehe ich ganz kurz das Fujitsu Siemens Logo..dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz. Dann sehe ich das schwarze Menü kurz aufblitzen worüber ich windows normal starten kann..oder mit einer Wiederherstellung ( das macht er nur weil ich den PC ja immer einfach ausschalten muss, die Wiederherstellung bringt nichts, schon versucht). Der Bildschirm wird sofort wieder schwarz. Dann blitzt das Bild nocheinmnal beim Ladebalken auf und bei dem Vista Logo kurz vorm einlog Bildschirm. Dann bleibt er schwarz


----------



## Meriane (6. Dezember 2009)

Versuch mal im abgesicherten Modus zu starten.
Beim booten F5 drücken


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Versuch mal im abgesicherten Modus zu starten.
> Beim booten F5 drücken



Dann kommt das Menü kurz, es wird wieder schwarz und ich muss Blind durch die Gegend Tippen.


----------



## Korodo (6. Dezember 2009)

Keiner mehr ne Idee?


----------



## Korodo (7. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja scheint als hättest du dein System total zerschossen! Ich mein wenn der PC ständig einfriert, dann hat das einen Grund! Und dann ist es keine Lösung den einfach auszuschalten und das dann über eine längere Zeit so weiter zu betreiben! Dann geht man der Sache direkt auf den Grund! 

Der PC bleibt aber an und geht nicht aus? 

Hast du mal versucht von der Vista CD aus zu starten und dein System neu aufzusetzen?

Piepssignale vom Motherboard?


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Rechner startet sich selbst neu?

Hast du vielleicht ein 2. Netzteil was du testen könntest?


----------



## Korodo (7. Dezember 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja scheint als hättest du dein System total zerschossen! Ich mein wenn der PC ständig einfriert, dann hat das einen Grund! Und dann ist es keine Lösung den einfach auszuschalten und das dann über eine längere Zeit so weiter zu betreiben! Dann geht man der Sache direkt auf den Grund!
> 
> Der PC bleibt aber an und geht nicht aus?
> 
> ...



Kein Piepsen, PC geht nicht aus und startet sich auch nicht selbst neu. Ich werde demnächst mal versuchen das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------

